# Hair & Beauty



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Folks, 
We are gearing up for our permanent move to Portugal in the near future. The "memsahib" is a little worried about the above. Let me explain a little more.

She currently has her hair coloured using organic only derived/based colouring products. We have searched the web and not really found anything/anyone who can undertake this in PT. 
Does anyone know of any place/person/organisation within say 100 kms of Alcobaca who can do this?

Likewise facial stimulation beauty treatments.

Thanks in advance to you all.

Rob


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont know of anyone that does this, but given that lisbon is just down the road from you, iam sure that there will be somewhere there that does this given the size of the city. maybe try the pt yellow pages.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Dont know of anyone that does this, but given that lisbon is just down the road from you, iam sure that there will be somewhere there that does this given the size of the city. maybe try the pt yellow pages.


Thanks Derek. I am sensing that this may end up just taking a shot in the dark so to speak with any organisation that does it.


----------

